# Swedish: Nytt godare cafe



## PABLO DE SOTO

I have seen on a cafe window in a street of Malmö NYTT GODARE CAFE.

It shocked me because I thought that it should be bättre.

I have just been surfing in Internet and I have found that godare is not the comparative of god, but of bra, so good-godare, bra-bättre. Am I right?

Maybe I am confused because gooder does not exist in English, and I thought it was the same in Swedish.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

The adjective god has two comparative patterns: godare/godast as well as bättre/bäst.
Bra has only one pattern: bättre/bäst.

God/godare/godast is mainly used about things that have a nice taste, such as coffee: Nytt godare kaffe. (New tastier coffee). 

God/bättre/bäst is used in most other circumstances.

However, in Nytt bättre café, bättre originates from bra and refer to the quality of the café, i.e. the establishment that serves coffee.

Conclusion: The person who wrote that sign in Malmö didn't know their Swedish very well, as the drink is spelt: kaffe, and the establishment: café. 
Nytt godare cafe =    Hopefully they know their adjectives but can't spell the drink properly, in which case they're referring to the coffee they serve which is now tastier than ever. If they are referring to their establishment, they still can't spell properly (the accent is missing) and I shudder to think what the premises would taste like... 

/Wilma


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Wilma_Sweden said:


> The adjective god has two comparative patterns: godare/godast as well as bättre/bäst.
> Bra has only one pattern: bättre/bäst.
> 
> God/godare/godast is mainly used about things that have a nice taste, such as coffee: Nytt godare kaffe. (New tastier coffee).
> 
> God/bättre/bäst is used in most other circumstances.
> 
> However, in Nytt bättre café, bättre originates from bra and refer to the quality of the café, i.e. the establishment that serves coffee.
> 
> Conclusion: The person who wrote that sign in Malmö didn't know their Swedish very well, as the drink is spelt: kaffe, and the establishment: café.
> Nytt godare cafe =    Hopefully they know their adjectives but can't spell the drink properly, in which case they're referring to the coffee they serve which is now tastier than ever. If they are referring to their establishment, they still can't spell properly (the accent is missing) and I shudder to think what the premises would taste like...
> 
> /Wilma


 

Maybe it's me who hasn't written it properly. Now I can`t remember if I saw café or kaffe. I still think it was cafe (without accent) but I am not sure.
Thanks for your explanation.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Maybe it's me who hasn't written it properly. Now I can`t remember if I saw café or kaffe. I still think it was cafe (without accent) but I am not sure.
> Thanks for your explanation.


Don't worry! I would expect to see all sorts of strange mis-spellings around 'Möllan' and other areas of Malmö where there is a high percentage of people whose native language is anything but Swedish!  If you remember where, I might even take a peek next time I go down there if I happen into the right area...

/Wilma


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

According to the town map, it is Södra Förstadsgatan, between the Triangle and Gustaf Adolfs Torg, not that Möllan.
The sign was written by hand on the windowpane.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

OK, a bit more up-market, but there's no guarantee that High Street shopkeepers are any better at spelling...

/Wilma


----------



## USB-anslutning

I could check it out tomorrow, if I don't forget to do it. If you have more details about where exactly it is it would help.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

If you walk from the triangle to Gustaf Adolfs Torg, the cafe is on the left side of the street.
I hope they have not deleted the sign.


----------



## USB-anslutning

I found it, it says kaffe. Picture attached as well, though heavily compressed.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

USB-anslutning said:


> I found it, it says kaffe. Picture attached as well, though heavily compressed.


 

Oh! As I supposed, it was my mistaken
Or maybe they have read the forum and have quickly corrected it.... mmm I am afraid not
Anyway my question was about the word that shocked me, godare , and I paid less attention to the kaffe.


----------

